# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] WPF transparent form in VB.NET

## henrikl

Hi,
I need help to show an transparent WPF form with a Picture in my VB.NET application. 
It must be an WPF form because of the real transparency in WPF.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## boops boops

Hi henrikl,
Try the "Shaped Form" link in my signature below. Maybe you can find some of the information you need there. 
BB

----------


## henrikl

> Hi henrikl,
> Try the "Shaped Form" link in my signature below. Maybe you can find some of the information you need there. 
> BB


Hi, BB,
Thank you very much. It is very difficult to find good VB.NET examples on this topic.
I have though an error. Would you please take a look at the Picture attached. 

Thank you, 
Henrik

Type 'WpfShapedForm.MainWindow' is not defined.

----------


## boops boops

Did you add all the necessary references to your Forms project, as shown in step 6 of the new version (in post 5 of the thread)? 

Here is quick way to check the references. In Solution Explorer, select the Form project. Then click the second button from left at the top of the window, ("Show All Files"). You'll see a References folder under the project name.

If you can't find the WPFShapedForm in step 6, maybe you need to build the solution (Build menu in Visual Studio) first. Please let me know if that helps. If so, I'll add it to the instructions. 

BB

----------


## henrikl

Hi BB,
For some reason I can't add a reference to the WPF project. See attached file.
In step 2 of your tutorial ( Add a WPF project to the solution) I couldn't find Add WPF project so I added an WPF Application instead. Could that be the reason or is this correct?
It is really a shame I can't get it to Work because I need this transparency. Hope you will help me out here. Thank you, Henrik

----------


## henrikl

Now I tried from the beginning Again. This it Works. Hmm ... i must have done somthing wrong. I don't know what and why I can't add the WPF project to the first project.
This is true transparent. I am very grateful for your help. Thank you so much, Henrik - Denmark

----------


## henrikl

Another for you probably simple question. How do I read the text from eg. a label on the Windows Form.
Eg. I have a label1 on the Windows Form. In WPF I add a label and would like the text of that label to be equal to Windows Form Label1

----------


## boops boops

You could do it by defining a Public Property in your WPF window code. Assuming your WPF label is also named "Label1":


```
Public Property Label1_Text As String
	Get
		Return CType(Label1.Content, String)
	End Get
	Set(value As String)
		Label1.Content = value
	End Set
End Property
```

Then you can change the WPF Label text from your Form with shapedForm.Label1_Text = Me.Label1.Text.

BB

----------


## henrikl

Thank's again BB. 
You are very helpful. 
It is good that people like you share your wisdom.

----------

